# No it's not all in the mind



## Hooked (10/10/17)

We talk about weight and cholesterol and high blood pressure and diabetes. But we don't talk about depression and bipolar and anxiety and ADHD. The term "mental" health is misleading and has led to the belief that "it's all in the mind". There is NO DIFFERENCE between mental and physical health. Everything originates in the body, whether the origin is the liver or the heart or the brain. The issue is health, not mentality.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (17/2/18)

Hooked said:


> We talk about weight and cholesterol and high blood pressure and diabetes. But we don't talk about depression and bipolar and anxiety and ADHD. The term "mental" health is misleading and has led to the belief that "it's all in the mind". There is NO DIFFERENCE between mental and physical health. Everything originates in the body, whether the origin is the liver or the heart or the brain. The issue is health, not mentality.


If you can find it, Stephen Fry did a fantastic piece about this. I agree 100%


----------

